# MORRIS FROM AMERICA: Starring Craig Robinson – Available on Blu-ray and DVD November 8



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Craig Robinson and newcomer Markees Christmas star in the heartwarming coming-of-age comedy Morris From America, arriving on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) on November 8 from Lionsgate. Released theatrically by A24, the film won two awards at the 2016 Sundance Film Festival including the Special Jury Award for Individual Performance – Craig Robinson, and The Waldo Salt Screenwriting Award - Chad Hartigan. The home entertainment release of Morris From America includes a behind-the-scenes featurette, bloopers, deleted scenes, casting tapes and an audio commentary with director Chad Hartigan and actors Craig Robinson and Markees Christmas. The Morris From America Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> A heartwarming and crowd-pleasing coming-of-age comedy with a unique spin, Morris From America centers on Morris Gentry (Christmas) a 13-year-old who has just relocated with his single father, Curtis (Robinson) to Heidelberg, Germany. Morris, who fancies himself the next Notorious B.I.G., is a complete fish-out-of-water— a budding hip-hop star in an EDM world. To complicate matters further, Morris quickly falls hard for his cool, rebellious, 15-year-old classmate Katrin. Morris sets out against all odds to take the hip-hop world by storm and win the girl of his dreams.
> ...


----------

